# Upcoming Xbox 360 games and updates



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/...ng-xbox-360-into-social-entertainment-hub.ars

Looks very impressive indeed.:thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Sort the lag out they want too, who need FB on their live.lol.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Forza 3 - October = GTFI


----------

